# 2005 Snow Birds Pool Jump



## Wise Guy (Dec 21, 2002)

Have you been practicing jumping your pool at home? What are you waiting for.
Bring your Pool Jump Cars, Planes, Motorcycle, Snowmobile, Atv, SeaDoo. What ever you think you can make the jump with bring it. Last year's jump was not great, But it was alot of laughs for alot of people after a long week of great racing.  See you all In Sunny Orlando Feb 2005.
We all ready have had 2 SNOW FALLS this year and the temperature is only 16 right now. 
Good luck, good racing,GREAT FUN thats what it's all about. FUN.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I have bben training a squirrel (his name is Katf1sh) to ski behind a boat.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

"Big" R/C boat?


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

good thing i have a 7th sense! looks like i owe dave now! he he


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I hope the General Lee returns! That was crazy


----------

